# Question on THK vs RMB



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I had decided against feeding raw. But, I keep reading posts on how well they do on raw. Angel has a very small amount of light pink (blood, I imagine) at the end of his pooh on occasion. He is very active, eats well, sleeps well, etc. The only way I know this is because he normally uses a pee pad. If he were totally outside trained, I would never notice it. Anyway, I can't help but think is it his food? BUT, I really can't bring myself to do raw!! So then I thought, what about dehydrated raw such as THK? They probably don't get as much benefit from that as in real raw. 

Anyone have any info on that? I am so torn! I currently feed Fromm puppy gold.

I plan on having a fecal test done.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I haven't fed THK so can't comment on it but I've heard many people like it. THK is heavy in veggies in most of their formulas.

Have you considered a dehydrated raw such as Stella and Chewy's? Or ZiwiPeak? Both are excellent. I mention them because they are easy and convenient and have less veggies than the THK. ZiwiPeak doesn't have veggies at all. 

The spot of blood in the poop is an indication that the lower part of the GI rectum is irritated. There are many reasons for this and it's not usually a cause for alarm unless it increases or becomes more frequent.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

We rotate a lot between PMR & the premades/dehydrated raws. Right now I'm feeding THK Force. I do like THK (Force is probably my fav-and the pups don't complain  ) but I do not like it as much as ZiwiPeak & Stella & Chewy's. Both because THK has mostly fruits/veggies AND how my pups do on it. Coincidence or not--both times I've fed exclusively THK Mari has had a very small (3-4) flea infestation within a couple weeks. She obviously doesn't process the food well & for whatever reason she becomes irresistable to fleas. Also, my pups tear more on THK. Not a lot (and definitely less than when they were on kibble!) but on the higher meat content foods they hardly tear at all & most do not! Their teeth also get fairly icky on THK compared to the two foods mentioned above not to mention the poos are much bigger & more often (ick!). And they don't turn white & are more just icky. :tard:

These are just a few observations I've noticed. PMR they do the best on hands down...then Stella & Chewy's & then ZiwiPeak in those orders. THK is my least favorite of those foods. But then again, it's loads better than any high quality kibble IMO.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. Some of the things I think about with RMB is that first of all, hubby doesn't support it! Kind of a draw back! And I have to admit I like the convenience of kibble. I guess if my husband supported raw, I might be more inclined to do it. Maybe he'll come 'round some day.

I kind of thought his "pinkish" stool might be from irritation. I am so careful on what I give him to chew on. Bully sticks really irritated him, as did ostrich tendons. So far thick hooves seem to be okay.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Mine doesn't support raw either and THK was my compromise. 

I fed my two THK exclusively, either Keen, Force, Thrive or Embark, for over a year with no problems. I recently switched to THK for dinner, and Taste of the Wild for breakfast (budget cuts unfortunately) and I haven't experienced any problems with either pup. They're both at a good weight, active, no noticeable issues with GI.

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for your input. Very much appreciated!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I love THK. To me, it's the next best thing to raw. The formulas do have lots of veggies in there so we supplement with some extra meat. We use raw meat but you could cook it if you want. Make sure there's no (cooked) bones though.


----------

